# Jet sled repair



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

I've worn a hole in my jet sled. Crossing to many paved roads on the way to the lake I guess. Anyone know of a good way to repair it?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Find some HDP strips and attach to your sled.

Or use some fiberglass body repair.


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Sounds like a good job for man's best freind "Duct Tape"!!!:lol:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

go get one of those roll up sleds from meijer or wally world and bolt it to the bottom


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

sullyxlh said:


> go get one of those roll up sleds from meijer or wally world and bolt it to the bottom


you know thats a pretty good idea. i dont know about using bolts but a dozen pop rivots should do just fine. probably pull better too.


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey (sullyxlh) Thats a great Idea pal. You can get em real cheap these days too. I think I'm gunna cut one up and put em on my shanty skis. I always feel bad when I draggin it on pavement or dirt. I'll come with an easy way to fasten them on so you can continue to swap em out when they go bad. Another Garage Project!!!

Jigster


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the idea on the plastic sled. I am going to use them on the bunks of my aluminum boat trailer.


----------



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

I added ski's to the bottom of mine. I added a 2x4 sitting on edge and screwed the ski's to that(counter sink the heads of the screws into the ski). Then just screw the sled to the top of the 2x4. I added washers to my screws so they wouldn't pull through the sled. Slides a LOT easier too.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

For the holes I'd duct tape them then get a can of spray on bedliner and put several coats over the tape. Both are at Murray's Auto.  

To prevent from re-occurring; Get two or three pieces of hy-fax, its the stuff they use for slides on snowmobile suspensions, about an inch or two thick, couple of inches wide. Bolt them to the bottom of the sled. Slides start to wear to thin, replace'em again!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

> Find some HDP strips and attach to your sled.


HDPE is good stuff - I'd recommend it as well as Mike....
See - we agreed again - but this time _I'm_ right...
:lol:

I get 3/4" strips FREE.......

:coolgleam


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for all the input. That HDPE strips sounds like a plan, where can a guy get thoses strips?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

FrankaB said:


> Thanks for all the input. That HDPE strips sounds like a plan, where can a guy get thoses strips?












Cabela's sells these "glyde slicks" for boat trailers but it's fairly steep priced.
I'd suggest looking for a local plastics supplier or check out US Plastics and see what they have to offer.

(GOOD Company)

Polyethylene

UHMW

(looks like they have some nice UHMW extrusions you might find useful for your application.}

I'm on the west side - so it's a long drive to me.... I got some 3/4" square lengths in the garage - i sorta had plans for - but if a guy really , realllyyy , reallllyyyyy needs some - I might be able to part with a few hunks.



I hope this helps!

Robert


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

we i was in high school we did some plastic welding, but not sure if it would work on soft plastic like that. we used hard plastic when we practiced, not sure what one runs but these not much to them, or like others duct tape


----------



## LineStretcher (Oct 31, 2003)

Depending on what type of plastic the sled is made of, you can buy a plastic bumper repair kit from any automotive parts supplier (Canadian Tire over here).
I think the kit was about $10. It's a 2-part epoxy type compound and would be great for fixing a hole in a sled
There is rigid repair and flexible repair. I used the flexible kit on my pool filter last year and it held up pretty good.


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

That US Plastic has a lot of stuff, I'll save that site in my favorites. I think I'll look into that 2-part epoxy type compound too.

thanks


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

My friend put scrap plastic deck boards he had left over 2 years ago I looked at it last night really held up good might be worth a look I would think someone has some left overs. he drags it all over behind a snowmobile


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

roger23 said:


> My friend put scrap plastic deck boards he had left over 2 years ago I looked at it last night really held up good might be worth a look I would think someone has some left overs. he drags it all over behind a snowmobile


That's a good idea too , and probabaly a heckuva lot less than the UHMW.
I'm not so sure , but the epoxy might be the cheapest route.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Keel savers might work. i dont no how much they cost but they would also keep the sled off the pavement. dont no it they would go on that well.


----------

